# Pocketless Jerseys?



## thrasher_s (Apr 23, 2010)

Has anybody found a good source for fairly inexpensive jerseys without the back pockets? I wear a messenger style bag, so the pockets are unnecessary and kind of annoying. Plus I think they are ugly.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

a pocket is 'annoying?'

some folks have unusual issues...


----------



## skyphix (Jul 26, 2007)

Have you considered looking in other places? I wear "baseball trainers" from Old Navy (quarter zip, long sleeve) that are pocketless and long enough even for me (at 6'2). Very comfortable, moisture wicking and very breathable. I pay $15 per for them.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

IMO part of what makes a cycling jersey a cycling jersey are the three back pockets. Performance and Nashbar have nice pocketless tees that might work for you ...

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1070857_-1_1512508_20000_400060

... but you'd probably do better, price-wise, buying regular pocketless tees, made of moisture-wicking fabric, from a local store. You could adjust your normal size down to get a snug fit, if that's what you'd prefer.


----------



## Pscyclepath (May 22, 2008)

The main reason I wear a jersey when riding is for the pockets... Otherwise an old t-shirt or polo shirt does just fine.


----------



## thrasher_s (Apr 23, 2010)

Oxtox said:


> a pocket is 'annoying?'
> 
> some folks have unusual issues...


yeah, they catch on my bag and pull my jersey tighter down my back. Thanks for the helpful comments


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

thrasher_s said:


> yeah, they catch on my bag and pull my jersey tighter down my back. Thanks for the helpful comments


You might be doing it wrong...

if you just want a shirt without pockets, pretty much any shirt will do. There are plenty of athletic non-cotton shirts out there. They should be a lot easier to find then bike jerseys. Just head over to your local sporting goods mega store.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

I would look for something for sports other than cycling. Any wicking shirt made for hiking, running or such would work. Try Sierra Trading Post or REI OUtlet for decent prices. Even Target and such have synthetic sports shirts.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

cut 'em off


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

theBreeze called it. Jersey without pockets is a "shirt". Sierra Trading Post has lots of wicking shirts cheap, including long-sleeved ones with neck zippers for ventilation. I use a fannypack for commuting (lets me carry more, and keeps it organized), so I wear pocketless shirts. I prefer the wicking synthetics to cotton most of the time, but sometimes I just wear any old t-shirt.


----------



## rayhead00 (Mar 3, 2009)

my vote is a golf shirt.
some golf and fishing shirts are made with the same materials as a jersey...but "normal" looking.
...and running tops...and soccer tees...
and freeride and down hill jerseys.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Grow a beard...*

... and then go hang out on a recumbant forum. Those lounge chair riders should be able to refer you to some potential sources.


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

yea, my running tops are pretty much the same as jerseys.. without pockets sucks, cause I'd love to use a couple of them riding, but sans pockets.. sucks.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Aren't messenger bag wearers supposed to wear ordinary civilian clothes when cycling?


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Target has Champion brand wicking t-shirts that cost less then $10. They are available in short and long sleeves, typically in a variety of colors, including bright yellow, orange and red. If you don't want pockets, those would work as well as anything else. I use them for base layers.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

I think that micro-weight wool is worth the extra. If you are wearing a bag over the shirt, it is bound to get sweaty. Wool won't stink right away.


----------



## peterjones (Apr 25, 2007)

Or, just get over it.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I would look at clothing for triathletes.

They usually wear really goofy looking stuff.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

I didn't know pockets were a religious issue, but, of course, what isn't on this forum?

I stopped buying bike jerseys some time back, because I no longer used the pockets.

Like tarwheel2, I get the cheap Champion fiber shirts (some short-sleeved, some long) from Tar-_jhay._


----------



## bane (Aug 30, 2006)

might check out crew stuff, they have tanks, short sleeves and long sleeves

regatta sport and JL are two companies that makes that kind of stuff, cheap by cycling standards


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> ... and then go hang out on a recumbant forum. Those lounge chair riders should be able to refer you to some potential sources.


You might check Mt. Borah designs. The last time I looked, they had a recumbent jersey, where the pockets were to the side, instead of across the back.


----------



## Glynis27 (Oct 26, 2007)

Just take a look at mountain bike jerseys. Many of those don't have pockets as they are expecting you to wear a hydration pack.


----------



## BryanSayer (Sep 22, 2009)

They are called Track jerseys.


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

thrasher_s said:


> Has anybody found a good source for fairly inexpensive jerseys without the back pockets? I wear a messenger style bag, so the pockets are unnecessary and kind of annoying. Plus I think they are ugly.


Remove the pockets. Please send the removed pockets to me. I am collecting.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

thrasher_s said:


> Has anybody found a good source for fairly inexpensive jerseys without the back pockets? I wear a messenger style bag, so the pockets are unnecessary and kind of annoying. Plus I think they are ugly.



Pockets look great on the weekend on training/adventure rides. On the way to work, they certainly do bring out a strong sense of "why am I wearing this again?"

My bike has pockets. I ride to work in REI Sahara tee shirts. http://www.rei.com/product/794440

they wick, look good, and they're well made. 



Don't be that guy riding a "look like a racer" bike with a giant backpack. Just don't do it.


----------



## Chexcaliber (Apr 24, 2009)

Check out the Smartwool Ramateur. No back pockets,1 small zippered side pocket. Also, I have a Nema mountain bike jersey that decent on-bike fit and no pockets.


----------

